# Hedgehog throwing up



## AshleyTrulsen (Aug 26, 2014)

So my hedgehog mango and I were just hanging out and she started throwing up. She eats ALOT and I've tried everything to cut down her food he just keeps gobbling it down. I think that Is why she is throwing up. I don't know what I should do for her? Should I change your food? Vet?


----------



## Amanda:) (Dec 9, 2013)

Throwing up is never a good sign, especially if it persists. I would definitely get her to a vet as soon as you can. I've never heard of anything like that being related to a certain type of food, unless maybe you switched her cold turkey, or something like that... (But I've only got one year of experience with our quilly friends!) Out of curiosity, what kind of food is she on? Has it been switched recently?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

My little guy used to to throw up when he ate to much out of boredom. He was tiny, in a quarantine cage and he had no wheel because he wasn't big enough. The vomit looked like chewed up food, no mucus or bile attached. Is that what it looks like for you? 

If he is overeating and you are absolutely sure the first thing I would do is try to keep him busy. Hide food around his cage so he has to work for it. Does he have a wheel and does he use it? Try new and different toys every night. If he won't freak out, rearrange his cage every night to keep thing interesting. Try these things first!

If you have tried everything above, then it might be a good time to reduce the amount of food he is getting. This is not the recommended solution and I never cut down my little guys food but I knew there was a fix for it. I just needed him out of quarantine. 

If the vomit is not just food but digested or has mucus or bile in it, I agree with Amanda a vet visit is in order.


----------



## AshleyTrulsen (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you both. This was happening when i first got my hedgehog. She hasn't thrown up since. So maybe it was just getting use to her new enviroment.


----------

